# San Luis Pass Surf



## Dino777 (Apr 11, 2012)

Me and a buddy got to water at 6:30am. Was pretty rough. Lots of seaweed in first and second gut. water was sandy but fishable. Once we got out to the third sand bar water did not have alot of seaweed. By 11:00 we got our double limit. Also cought a few sand trout and plenty of hardheads once we switched to bottom late morning. He also hooked into a large jack or large shark that almost spooled him but as he tightened the drag, it broke off. So we'll never know, hate when that happens. A combo of live Shrimp, Croaker, and some arties were used.


----------

